# My idea for the Mac mini Accessories



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

*Mac mini Modules ADD ONS*

What do you think of this idea I came up with for accessories for the Mac mini.

I will call it mac mini Stackables

PICS in Attachments


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

Well i finally got the pic to the right size


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

ive thought of that too. im waiting for some company to make a stackable unit with extra ports and perhaps room for a hard drive or something.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

It can only be a matter of time... I'd love to see an external FW hard drive with an integrated FW hub. I'd buy one in a heartbeat.

MacS


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I love it.
i want it, great idea


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

if they were to build a harddrive module they could fit two 2.5 in that space. 
It would be tight for fullsize.

All i want is the home theatre module.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I love it!

Maybe when you build it you could integrate a single power button.

Looks like a mini-stereo, but a lot more powerful.


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

HAHA

I cant build something like that.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

How about a matching small but high-res video display - maybe about the size of the one on a 12" PowerBook? This would make the system a "luggable" like the original Mac.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

How about a Dolby 7.1 amplifier/receiver with a Denon logo. If you draw it, then they can't patent the design.


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

im not sure they can make a high current amplifier that small, but it would be cool.

But they could build in a line doubler to the HT module, so when you hook they system up to your projo you can have a great pic, i added optical output on there. 

I think the dual hard drive module would sell (it could be a external HD for any computer because it has fire wire and usb2 for each HD) and also the firewire and usb hub with superdrive would probably do pretty good. The HT module probably wouldnt do that great in sales, i would love one. 

If they decide to keep the mac mini and upgrade the video card and processor i think that these would be a great addition.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i would prefer one 3.5" hard drive than two 2.5"


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

ya i would like that too

it would be a tight fit .

i wonder if you could raid the two 2.5 drives


----------



## brock (Mar 27, 2004)

Dude, that is wick.

A 3.5" drive would fit for sure -- you'd have just over 1/2" for the bus connector. 7200 rpm 2.5"ers are pretty cool though.

I'm not sure I get the second optical drive.... except that I'd way rather buy a full size optical drive than a slim one (that's for a full size, right?).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A Firewire 800 port and a pair of 2.5s in a matching case raided would open the Mini to a great number of intermediate apps while keeping the small footprint. :clap:
Even just FW 800 port alone. BTW I may have missed it but has anyone tried the speed on the USB2 port??


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

I think most of us use firewire instead of USB 2.0

but it's been proven time and time again that the USB 2 implementation is SLOWER on a Mac than a PC. I think barefeats.com has data on USB2.0 drives in general compared to firewire 400/800


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

RawB8figure, that looks cool! I especially like the home theatre module.

I also like Gmark2000's idea.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's another concept that follows my initial thinking - a dock for the mini:










http://asteroid.divnull.com/index.php?p=17

And actually you can actually get a high fidelity tube amplifier that matches already (made by Goldster Audio):










http://www.goldster-audio.com/


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

thats cool design 

Just need someone to build it


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

know anyone


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I like it a lot.


----------

